# Best Vocal Jazz Album?



## panduro

hi all,

I think I need a new vocal jazz album, what is your favorite album and why.


favorites for the moment(random order)


Sinead O'conner Am i not your girl? 
A bit on the bigband side but sounds really great and Sineads voice and intensity realy shines thought. 

Dena Derose A walk in the park
piano/bass/drums and vocal, own songs, duke ellington, sammy kahn and a brave interpretation of john lennons song imagine(it actually works). 


Dianne Reeves soundtrack from good night and good luck-smoothe and classy sound and what a voice

. 
best regards


pandro


----------



## Lordoftherings

*Re: best vocal jazz album?*

< Patricia Barber >:

* Cafe Blue.
* Modern Cool.
* Companion.
* Verse.

< Holly Cole >:

* Don't Smoke in Bed.
* Temptation.

< Norah Jones >:

* Come Away With Me.

< Diana Krall >:

* All For you.
* Love Scenes.
* When I Look in Your Eyes.

< Cassandra Wilson >:

* Traveling Miles.
* Belly of the Sun.


---> Just to name a few, and simply because I like them a lot, they sound superb, and the recordings are well done. What more can I say...


----------



## panduro

*Re: best vocal jazz album?*

thanks for the respons, ill look into some of those .

have a nice weekend


----------



## Lordoftherings

*Re: best vocal jazz album?*

Same to you. :cowboy:


----------



## Ronm1

*Re: best vocal jazz album?*

First Take - *Roberta Flack*

This is still a fav and an amazing debut, too bad she slowly then completely moved towards pop.


----------



## Craig Simon

Anything by Shirley Horn.


----------



## typ44q

*Re: best vocal jazz album?*

I agree with anything Norah Jones or Diana Krall, their voices just make me melt!

What I usually recommend is to just make a jazz station or a station with your favorite jazz artists on pandora radio and listen to it for a while, see what it comes up with. I have discovered so much new music this way.


----------



## kirstieames

*Re: best vocal jazz album?*



Lordoftherings said:


> < Patricia Barber >:
> 
> * Cafe Blue.
> * Modern Cool.
> * Companion.
> * Verse.
> 
> < Holly Cole >:
> 
> * Don't Smoke in Bed.
> * Temptation.
> 
> < Norah Jones >:
> 
> * Come Away With Me.
> 
> < Diana Krall >:
> 
> * All For you.
> * Love Scenes.
> * When I Look in Your Eyes.
> 
> < Cassandra Wilson >:
> 
> * Traveling Miles.
> * Belly of the Sun.
> 
> 
> ---> Just to name a few, and simply because I like them a lot, they sound superb, and the recordings are well done. What more can I say...



I have Same choice!!


----------



## Ronm1

*Re: best vocal jazz album?*

All mentioned I have and agree with.
I'll add Out of this Mood, Saffronia - *Lyambiko*
She has a fine voice, remoniscent of Nina Simone and her Trio/sonics are superb.


----------



## koyaan

*Re: best vocal jazz album?*

For something different, I've always liked Manhattan Transfer's "the offbeat of avenues". Their cover of "Blues for Pablo" alone makes this one worthwhile.
Their " Swing" is also very cool.


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: best vocal jazz album?*

I just got the new Lee Ritenour "6 String theory" and it has some great vocals.


----------



## koyaan

*Re: best vocal jazz album?*

You might want to check out Tierney Sutton's "Something Cool". Her cover of "Route 66" is very fine. 
Nina Simone's "a single woman" is something unusual, but well worth the listen.


----------



## Ronm1

*Re: best vocal jazz album?*

Thought of a couple more...

Abbey is Blue - *Abbey Lincoln*
Offbeat - *Claire Martin* _Linn_


----------



## ilee

*Re: best vocal jazz album?*

I wouldn't really consider this jazz, but it is jazzy and has great vocals and compositions. 

Check out Regina Spektor's album _11:11_

It's quite different from her other stuff and has some pretty interesting tracks.


----------

